
Google China censored search engine - sebastianconcpt
https://theintercept.com/2018/12/17/google-china-censored-search-engine-2/
======
sebastianconcpt
_Google has been forced to shut down a data analysis system it was using to
develop a censored search engine for China after members of the company’s
privacy team raised internal complaints that it had been kept secret from
them, The Intercept has learned._

